# Still enjoying life in New Zealand



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's been a while. 

Just thought I would drop a line to say that we are coming up to being here for 2 years now and that my husband and I are enjoying our lives in New Zealand. We tell our friends and family that we are enjoying our retirement here and that going to work is a hobby, it's that good for us.

I have come back to the UK for my daughter's wedding, and although I have had a great time visiting family and friends all across the South of England, I can't wait to get back to New Zealand away from the crowds and traffic, makes me appreciate how lucky I am to be able to live in the country of my dreams.

Anyone who wants to truly come here for the lifestyle, you'll jump through all the hoops like we did and all the hassle was worth it.

Dawn
x


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while.
> 
> Just thought I would drop a line to say that we are coming up to being here for 2 years now and that my husband and I are enjoying our lives in New Zealand. We tell our friends and family that we are enjoying our retirement here and that going to work is a hobby, it's that good for us.
> 
> ...



Pleased to hear you feel that way, I remember all your posts prior to making the move.
Yes, I have to agree with you, much as I like travelling & I normally get away for several months each year I always enjoy returning to NZ.


----------

